# Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?



## Andal (30. November 2017)

Ich werde es nächste Woche wissen und euch darüber berichten. Grundsätzlich habe ich mit Ruten dieser Marke schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Eine leichte Brandungsrute tut mir seit vielen Jahren gute Dienste.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/astucit-pow...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## ramrod1708 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich werde es nächste Woche wissen und euch darüber berichten. Grundsätzlich habe ich mit Ruten dieser Marke schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Eine leichte Brandungsrute tut mir seit vielen Jahren gute Dienste.
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/astucit-pow...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Bin mal gespannt. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

da steht aber 35 € ;-)))

Davon ab:
1.:
Warum nicht?

2.:
Was heisst "gut" bei einer Zanderrute für Dich?

3.:
Ist Dein "gut" eben nur Dein "gut" oder gibts es allgemeine, objektive  Kriterien "gut" bei einer Zanderrute?

3.1.:
Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt, suche nämlich noch ne Zanderrute für den MLK 

 Danke im Voraus!


----------



## gründler (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Ich sag es seid Jahren...Ruten sind wie Frauen...man muss sie erst befummeln und testen um zu wissen ob sie einem liegt.....


Ich habe etliche Barschruten um die 30-50€ und da sind welche dabei die taugen nur bedingt und dann die,die für das Geld auch Spaß machen und nen gutes Bild abgeben.Klar geht es auch besser und über 100€ und auch solche Stöcke besitze ich.....
trotzdem benutze ich auch öfter mal die 30-50€ Stöckchen. 

Dem fisch ist es egal was wir da inne Hände halten.......

|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Bin ich auch mal gespannt.

Ich weiß nicht ob es für 25€ geht, aber im Bereich um die 50€ gibt es definitiv Ruten die GUT zum Zanderangeln geeignet sind. Hatte kürzlich so einen günstigen Stecken in der Hand und war da echt erstaunt. Man kann damit was den Blank betrifft wirklich absolut einfwandfrei auf Zander angeln. 

Klar ist aber auch:
Man kann für wenig Geld nicht alles haben. Wenn es ein schöner "schneller" Blank ist muss man halt beim Rollenhalter, bei den Ringen etc. Abstriche machen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Welche hattest du Franz?


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da steht aber 35 € ;-)))
> Wo liest du die 35,- €?
> 
> Davon ab:
> ...


Siehe 3.

Wenn ich es nicht probiere, werde ich es nie erfahren. Und wenn sie es nicht zu eine "gut" schafft, dann geht sie eben wieder. Bei Pecheur ist sie mit etwas über 65,- € gelistet.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Andal dein Ebay Link führt aber ins Leere. Wo siehst du die denn für 25?


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/707-5...nts-carbone-/352117206995?hash=item51fbd22fd3


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

@Vincent_der_Falke

bei mir gehts andals link. 25€ + 12€ Versand aus Belgien.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/astucit-power-manie-2-m-70-2elements-carbone-/352117206995


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Ah jetzt geht der Link.

Franz: Danke für deine PN, aber dein Posteingang ist voll wien Eimer . Wollte dich noch gerade fragen, welches WG du bei der Rute für den Kanal empfiehlst.

 Tante Edit: Danke Franz!


----------



## hecht99 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Gute Zanderrute für was?

 - Ansitz See
 - Ansitz Fluss
 - Posenspinnen
 - Gummifischrute
 - Dropshotrute

 Bei alles aus 4 kann ich mir es auf jeden Fall vorstellen. Bei der Gummirute wäre ich noch skeptisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

hmm, bei mir kommt 35 euro plus 3 und zerquetscht Versand und doofe Telekomumfrage..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

sche.... - ich bin so doof....

Das war Ähnliche Angebote oben drüber - hätte nur scrollen müssen..

Mea Culpa - MEIN Fehler!!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Auf die stille Treppe mit dir!


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Gute Zanderrute für was?
> 
> - Ansitz See
> - Ansitz Fluss
> ...



Gummis und Systeme. Vor allem Systeme. Dafür sind die Ruten bekannt und gemacht. Dahinter steht bei Astucit der Albert Drachkovitch.


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Warum nicht ?
Gut heisst ja nicht immer teuer. Das weisst du ja selber. 

Meine Mitchell UL Rute hat seinerzeit 29€ gekostet.
Gibt natürlich viel bessere Ruten, jedoch um ins UL fischen einen Einblick zu bekommen, hat's gereicht und Spass macht mir die Rute immer noch.

Bin gespannt auf deine Rückmeldung.


----------



## DeralteSack (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Immer wieder werden Shimano Vengeance Seabass und Shad als preiswerte und gute Ruten weiter empfohlen. Wer sagt denn, dass es nicht noch mehr gute und preiswerte Ruten gibt.
Wenn ich mir die Preise der Angelruten hier in Deutschland betrachte (z.B. Modell X =  ca. 300 €) und mir die gleiche mal in Japan (z.B. gleiches Modell X =  ca. 160 €) betrachte, so liegen da riesige Welten dazwischen. Und sogar die japanischen Händler und Zwischenhändler verdienen noch Geld dabei. Also kann man sich schon ausmalen, was so ne Rute in Wirklichkeit kostet. wenn sie aus der Fabrik gerade raus kommt (z.B. Modell X =  vielleicht nur 60-80 € oder sogar weniger). 
Warum sollte man nicht auch mal was Gutes preiswert erhalten?!


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Genau das war und ist auch mein Gedanke. Zumal ich schon mal eine von der Firma hatte und die war weder teuer, noch auch nur annähernd schlecht.


----------



## Fares (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Meine Antwort ist nein


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Und meine Antwort ist Baum.

 Begründung? Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Fares schrieb:


> Meine Antwort ist nein





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Und meine Antwort ist Baum.
> 
> Begründung? Erfahrungswerte?



Weil es sonst nicht in sorgsam gezimmerte Vorstellungen und Vorurteile passen würde!?


----------



## hecht99 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Meine Lieblingsrute für das Grundangeln auf Karpfen, Graskarpfen und Schleien (in den typischen, kleineren Vereinsteichen) ist irgendeine Sänger - Zanderrute für 45 Euro (vor ungefähr 10 Jahren). In Punkto Aktion, Design, Länge und Wurfgewicht hätte ich mir die Rute für diesen Einsatzzweck nicht besser bauen lassen können, obwohl sie für einen ganz anderen Einsatz konstruiert wurde. Ob jetzt ein Vollkontakt - Blank für den Gummifisch möglich ist weiß ich nicht. Aber fürs Systemangeln mit Köderfisch ist eine (minimal) weichere Spitze (für die Haltbarkeit des Köders) nicht unbedingt schädlich und das kann ich mir in diesem Preissegment wieder recht gut vorstellen.


----------



## iGude (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Ich bin sehr oft in China unterwegs. Zwar nicht in Sachen Angeln etc. .... Aber man sieht dort sehr viele Produktionsstätten. 

Astucit ist ein französisch/belgischer Hersteller/Importeur/Auftragsproduzent der ähnlich solide Qualität produzieren lässt/kauft wie dies auch Askari tut.

Es fehlt zwar der Hauch der Marke, aber die Power mainé gehört dort zur besseren Serie. Normal kostet diese Rute ca. 69 Euro.

Hier der Katalog:

http://astucit-drachko.com/astucit_2017.pdf


Viel Spass mit der Französin.


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Ich lasse mich überraschen. |wavey:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Eine eigentlich ganz interessante Frage.
Natürlich hat hier jeder andere Anforderungen. Aber wenn es rein darum geht, ob man den Köder gut führen und den Fisch brauchbar fangen kann, dann hat man schon eine Orientierung.

Erst letzte Woche habe ich im Zuge dieser Thematik einige nette Erfahrungen gemacht. Ein befreundeter Angelladenbesitzer hat mir eine Serie von Ruten gezeigt. 2,70m Zanderruten. Grundsolide, brauchbare Aktion, Kork verbaut und auch die Ringe und c.o. waren in Ordnung. Legt man es darauf an, dann könnte man die für 25€ verkaufen und hat noch Gewinn. Der EK lag noch einiges darunter.

Am Wochenende war ich dann auf einem Rutenbauseminar und habe gelernt, wie viel Zeit so eine Rute in Anspruch nimmt und auch die Diskussionen darüber, ob man Qualität zu diesem Preis verkaufen kann, funktioniert aufgrund der Arbeit in den fernen Ländern. Vor allem die Arbeitspolitik in Fernost war da auch relevant. Sehr spannend das ganze. 

Resultat war: Auch sehr günstig ist eine ganz gute Zander/Whatever Rute möglich.


----------



## DeralteSack (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Ich erinnere Euch einfach mal alle an den KONGER-Hype :m

Als die ersten Ruten hier getestet wurden, punkteten sie mit ihrer Qualität für einen annehmbaren Preis. Und es waren anfangs nur die Mittel- bzw. untere Mittelklasse der Rutenserien des Herstellers. Die Teile wurde gelobt und wie warme Semmeln verkauft. Kaum einer meckerte über diese Ruten.

Das sollte genug Beweis sein, dass es auch gutes zu normalen Preisen gibt.

Oder sie Sänger FTA Black Spin. Im Laden 45 Euro und Sänger kostest das Teil mehr Transportkosten und Importsteuern und Märchensteuern, als die Rute im Werks-EK selbst. Dennoch ne tolle Rute.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Alter |bigeyes, das sind Drachkovitch Ruten. 
Die sind klasse.


----------



## Laichzeit (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Die Rute hat den gleichen Rollenhalter wie meine Berkley Cherrywood und mit dem hatte ich noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Alter |bigeyes, das sind Drachkovitch Ruten.
> Die sind klasse.



Eben. Das habe ich auch im Hinterkopf gehabt, als ich sie bestellt habe.


----------



## jkc (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Marketing funktioniert schon mal.|supergri


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Dann müsste man nur was davon haben!


----------



## Hering 58 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich sag es seid Jahren...Ruten sind wie Frauen...man muss sie erst befummeln und testen um zu wissen ob sie einem liegt.....
> 
> 
> Ich habe etliche Barschruten um die 30-50€ und da sind welche dabei die taugen nur bedingt und dann die,die für das Geld auch Spaß machen und nen gutes Bild abgeben.Klar geht es auch besser und über 100€ und auch solche Stöcke besitze ich.....
> ...



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. #6


----------



## Allround-Angler (30. November 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Andal, was Du wieder für Marken ausgräbst, von denen ich noch nie was gehört/ gelesen etc. habe|bigeyes.
Naja, wenn man an der Werbung spart, kann man ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis schaffen.
Aber warten wir mal den Test ab.


----------



## T-Heim (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Denke bis zu einem gewissen grad brauchbar denke aber bei 5-10 gramm wird man wenig merken aber in der range von 14-20 grammköpfen ist ja fast alles brauchbar was einigermasen weng Rückgrat für den anschlag hatt!


----------



## Carsten_ (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Ich bin auf dein Urteil gespannt Andal


----------



## ae71 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Hallo, habe selbst eine drachkovic Prestige 2, habe so wie du gedacht das man da nicht viel falsch machen kann.
Tja was soll ich sagen, habe die 2,4m Rute. -80g WG. Also austariert ist sie mit einer 3000 Applause. Sie ist schon sehr stark. Also ich kann bis Köder um die 100g Werfen, sie ist etwas altmodisch. Weißt nicht Nano Technologie. Aber gut verarbeitet nicht gerade leicht, für mich für den Rhein vom Boot aus, ganz OK. Ich faulenzen mit ihr fürs jiggen ist sie.mir zu schwer. Und sie ist stramm. Nix mit weicher Spitze. Ob deine ähnlich ist wirst du sehen. 
Viel Spaß mit deiner Astucit. Bin gespannt wie deine ist.
Toni


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Die Manie-Angelei in Frankreich ist ursprünglich ausgelegt auf tote Köderfische am System. Ich habe da einige von, die erste populäre von Drachkovitch und selbst DAM Frankreich Spezial Ruten.
Ein guter Blankproduzent in Frankreich ist z.B. Garbolino. Das ganze geht Richtung CMW Tactilus bzw. Oliver Portrat Tactilus.

Eine Vairon Manie ist eine Elritzen-Köder Rute für den aktiv geführten Zanderfang.
Eine Mort Manie ist eine Plötzen-Köder Rute für aktiv geführten Hechtfang.
Die Power-Manie ist im 2017-Katalog verglichen mit Mort Manie.

Von daher kann das schlimmste, was passieren könnte, sein:
Die Power-Mort könnte zu hart für den weichen Zander sein, und die Eigenschaften für Kleinstköder nicht so weit herunter reichen, wie man sich vlt. wünschen würde. Also die Köderbandbreite ist bei einer solchermaßen definierten Spezialrute eher klein.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Mit ihren bis zu 60 gr. Wurfgewicht fürchte ich eher nicht, dass für Zander "zu viel" hat. Eher bei den Modellen mit 240 cm und bis zu 80 gr. WG. Ich bin voller Vorfreude und Zuversicht.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Der Stock ist auf der Reise und nach dem ich mir jetzt übers Wochenende so ziemlich jeden YT-Video zum Thema "mort manie" und "peche au tirette" angesehen habe, steigt die Vorfreude immer mehr. #h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Die Spannung steigt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Nachher kommt die zerbrochene Spitze raus ;-))))


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand, nach meiner Bestellung vor ner Weile die per DPD kam...Ich will gar nicht mehr dran denken. Kann froh sein, dass meine Spinnrute dadrin noch heile war...


----------



## Minimax (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Stock ist auf der Reise und nach dem ich mir jetzt übers Wochenende so ziemlich jeden YT-Video zum Thema "mort manie" und "peche au tirette" angesehen habe, steigt die Vorfreude immer mehr. #h



Und das ist dann genau die emotionale Gemengelage, die einen dann doch bei Sauwetter ans Wasser treibt!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Klar, bei neuem Gerät ist das nochmal was Anderes. Da bin ich auch immer richtig hibbelig und teste sofort.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> ... steigt die Vorfreude immer mehr. #h


Ich hoffe, du hast ne Provisionsvereinbarung für Nachbestellungen vereinbart, denke mal, so einige warten deinen ersten Test ab und dann _...klick kllick klick_.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast ne Provisionsvereinbarung für Nachbestellungen vereinbart, denke mal, so einige warten deinen ersten Test ab und dann _...klick kllick klick_.



So "ruachad" bin ich nicht. |wavey:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Schon angekommen das Rütchen?


----------



## Deep Down (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Der Headliner ist irreführend, wenn die Rute eigentlich einen tatsächlichen anderen Verkaufswert hat und nun dort wohl auffällig unter Preis verhökert wird.
Dann ist sie nicht dem Bereich 25 Euro, sondern dem Bereich von Ruten um die 65 Euro zuzurechnen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Stimmen beide, die letzten Postings, vor allem aber:
Rute schon da??


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

So ein bisschen wie in der Schule damals, wo einer schon das Ergebnis sagt und immer jemand anders nochmal dasselbe reinruft


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Was länger währt, währt hoffentlich gut. Sie ist endlich da. 

8 Tage von Kauf bis zur Lieferung empfindet man mittlerweile als lang. Für gerade mal 200 km Luftlinie, aber eben auch aus dem wallonischen Belgien. 

Die Verpackung gut, ein sehr stabiles Papprohr und gut mit Zeitungspapier ausgefüttert. Dementsprechend kam sie auch heil bei mir an. Die Rute selber dann noch in einem der üblichen Stoffteile, die man gleich verschwinden lässt.

Zur Rute selber:

Die Verarbeitung ist durchschnittlich sauber. Keine Kratzer und auch keine Blasen im Lack, oder den Ringlackierungen.
Ringe sind laut Angaben "SIC", aber keine Ahnung welche. Ist mir aber auch in dem Fall recht egal.
Der Rollenhalter ist fest, hält auch die Rolle fest und entspricht dem Standard.
Alle Ringe wirklich exakt in einer Flucht und kerzengerade angewickelt.
Schön große Hakenöse über dem Vorgriff.
Gewicht bei 270 cm 217 gr. Ginge wohl leichter, ist aber auch nicht schwer. Da hatte ich eigentlich mit mehr gerechnet.
Mit der angedachten Rolle ist sie auch gut balanciert. Der Drehpunkt ist genau in der Mitte des Vorgriffes.
Ob die Abschlusskappe bleibt, oder ich sie gegen eine selbstgemachte aus Holz ersetzte, hängt davon ab, wie sehr sie die Jacke fängt, oder nicht. Das muss sich in der Praxis zeigen.
Der Griff selbst ist mit recht anständigem Kork versehen worden und musste nicht viel gespachtelt werden. Positiv fällt da auf, dass er sowohl am Vorgriff, als auch am unteren Ende etwas abgeflacht wurde. So liegt er mir angenehm am Unterarm. Die Länge des Griffes liegt bei 43 cm von Mitte Rollenhalter bis Abschlusskappe. Passt mir also auch.

Die Aktion der Rute überzeugt, wobei ich mir die Spitze etwas weicher vorgestellt habe. Ich würde sie als Spitzenaktion mit kräftigem Rückrad bezeichnen. Beim trocken Wedeln stellt sie sich erstaunlich schnell zurück. Die Übertragung sollte also auch passen. Für den geplanten Einsatzzweck, Gummiköder und Köderfische am System sehe ich da keine Hindernisse, das der Stock und ich zusammenfinden werden.

Ich finde jetzt nichts an der Rute, das mich stören würde, oder mich enttäuscht hätte. Nur die Schutzfolie am Griff war von der Firma Immer & Ewig, die ließ sich nur fitzelweise entfernen. 

Wie sie endgültig tut, werde ich in einigen Wochen wissen, wenn sie richtig durchprobiert habe. Aber eines weiss ich jetzt schon, das Geld ist nicht verplempert. #6


----------



## Minimax (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Stöckchen! Ich hoffe Du hast bald Gelegenheit, sie am Wasser zu testen.
 hg
 Minimax



Andal schrieb:


> ..aber eben auch aus dem *wallonischen* Belgien.


 ....hähähähäh...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Nur die Schutzfolie am Griff war von der Firma Immer & Ewig, die ließ sich nur fitzelweise entfernen.


sowas neeeervt!!

bin mal auf ersten Praxisbericht gespannt...


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Ja das dauert jetzt mindestens bis Anfang Januar. Bis dahin ist erstmal "Heimaturlaub" angesagt und da unten ist alles zu, oder uninteressant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

dann dennoch viel Spaß da.


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Ich werde ihr doch eine solche Abschlusskappe verpassen. Sieht einfach besser aus, als dieser Alu-Gummiknubbel und die Gewichtsdifferenz kann man da auch diskret ausgleichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

schick...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber eines weiss ich jetzt schon, das Geld ist nicht verplempert. #6




Na also.

Höchste Zeit dem überaus netten und zuvorkommenden Boardie zu danken, der dir den Link geschickt hat.|supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Na das klingt doch schonmal interessant. Bin sehr gespannt, wie sie sich am Wasser macht. 



> Gewicht bei 270 cm 217 gr. Ginge wohl leichter, ist aber auch nicht schwer. Da hatte ich eigentlich mit mehr gerechnet.



Ja, etwas leichter gehts vielleicht noch. Aber ist ja auch keine "Leichtbau"-Rute mit durchgängigem Korkgriff etc. 

Zum Vergleich
Eine Balzer IM12 Faulenzer in 2,70 (WG: 22-58) bringt es auf 182g. 

Ich denke da kann man dann mit den 217gr schon leben.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Höchste Zeit dem überaus netten und zuvorkommenden Boardie zu danken, der dir den Link geschickt hat.


----------



## Andal (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Danke! #6

Und wer hat die "Drachko-Ruten" ins Gespräch gebracht!?


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Beobachte ich schon lange. Deshalb wusste ich auch wo es noch welche gibt als du gesucht hast.:m


----------



## trawar (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Der link geht nicht, hätte auch interesse an der Rute.

Geht doch, aber Erfahrung am Wasser gibt es noch nicht oder?


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



trawar schrieb:


> Der link geht nicht, hätte auch interesse an der Rute.
> 
> Geht doch, aber Erfahrung am Wasser gibt es noch nicht oder?



Hier nochmal der Link aus dem ersten Beitrag:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/707-5...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Alternativ in der Bucht suchen nach:

astucit power manié 2 m 70--2elements carbone


----------



## trawar (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Danke hatte den Link im weiteren Beiträgen gefunden, ich denke ich werde mir die Rute auch bestellen.


----------



## Andal (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Anfang der 2ten Januarwoche bin ich wieder rheinbescheint und dann gibts weitere Informationen über das Handling und so weiter und so fort.|wavey:


----------



## trawar (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Und wie sieht es mittlerweile aus? Waren heute in Neuss am Rhein, Buhnen stehen noch unter Wasser und die Strömung ist ziemlich stark.

So konnte nicht länger warten und hab die auch kurzerhand bestellt.


----------



## trawar (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

So 14.1.18 bestellt und heute 18.1.18 angeliefert.
Kann ich leider erst am Samstag in Augenschein da ich gerade in Polen unterwegs bin.


----------



## martin_darm (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Wann kommen denn die Testberichte?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



martin_darm schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn die Testberichte?


Das letzte, was ich vom Andal gehört habe, war dass er nach einem Herzinfarkt und Schlaganfall schlecht sehen kann und auf eine Reha wartet.

Ich wünsche ihm gute Besserung und hoffe auf eine baldige Wiederkehr. Er fehlt schon in diesem Forum und allgemein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Gute Besserung an ihn! #6

Als Angelurgestein kann man ihn nur vermissen ...


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Oh, dass sieht ja nicht so gut aus!
Auch von mir alles Gute und Besserung für Andal.

Jürgen


----------



## Meefo 46 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Moin Andal .

Wünsche dir gute Besserung und eine schnelle vollständige 

Genesung.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Mega übel - ich wünsche ebenfalls bestmögliche Besserung!


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

auch von mir gute Besserung, damit Du bald wieder fischen kannst.
Vom Frangn as Fätt, do wous di bestn Bratwerscht gibt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## bombe20 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

puh! als andal das letzte mal mehrere wochen verschollen war, war er in der heimat gewesen und hat es sich, nach eigenen worten, gut gehen lassen. ich wünsche ihm schnelle und vollständige genesung, auf das er uns hier erhalten bleibt und weiter unserem gemeinsamen hobby nachgehen kann.


----------



## geomujo (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Ach herrje - Ich wünsche ebenfalls gute Besserung und auch sonst alles gute und liebe

Gruß vom geomujo


----------



## hecht99 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Servus Andal,

 schön das du wieder zum Angeln gehen kannst! Da mein Vater aber einen ähnlichen Krankheitsverlauf hatte, weiß ich, dass ihr da schon ein wenig Beschäftigung braucht. Zanderangeln mit der Rute wäre nicht schlecht|supergri
 Wann lässt denn die Rotaugen wieder in als Beute in Ruhe und nutzt sie eher als Köder?


----------



## Speci.hunter (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Ich habe eine Fox Rage ultron wobbler 2 in 2,70 10-45gr für 30€ geschossen ... kann mir jemand sagen ob das gut war oder falsch investiertes Geld? Schließlich kostet die Rute online doch an die 90-100€


----------



## KaroFisch (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Moin Speci,
für den Preis hast du sicher nichts falsch gemacht. 
Ich bin nicht unbedingt ein Fan der Ultron Ruten, aber es kommt ja auch immer auf den persönlichen Geschmack, die Gewässer und Köder an. Die Wobbler 2 hatte ich auch nicht in der Hand...
Und selbst wenn sie dir zum Spin-Fischen nicht taugt hast du immer noch was gutes, günstiges um ne Pose oder n Grundblei dran zu hängen.

Ich fische auf Zander eine 50 Euro Rute von der ich begeistert bin.

Alles Gute für Andal!


----------



## Andal (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Unter dem Strich gilt der uralte Spruch, der angeblich aus der israelischen Armee stammen soll:

"The man makes the soldier, not the uniform!"

Wenn  man mit seinem Gerät zu Recht kommt, es anzuwenden versteht, dann spielt der Preis so gut wie keine Rolle.


----------



## Allround-Angler (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Moin Speci,
> 
> Ich fische auf Zander eine 50 Euro Rute von der ich begeistert bin.




Darf ich fragen, ob das der unverbindliche Verkaufspreis laut Katalog war oder ein Sonderangebot#h?


----------



## hecht99 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Hallo Andal,

 hast die Rute jetzt schon getestet?


----------



## Andal (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Das passiert den Monat. Dann geht es gesundheitlich und auch rechtlich wieder.


----------



## trawar (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

HallO Andal,


  hoffe dir geht es mittlerweile besser.
Ich war schon einige male mit der Rute am Wasser nur leider nie ein Biss gehabt |kopfkrat
 Bin  diesen Freitag auch wieder unterwegs, nur dieses mal werde ich keine  andere Rute mitnehmen ausser die besagte um zu schauen wie die sich  allgemein schlägt. 
 Wurfweiten mit 10gr Jig und 10cm Gummi gehen schonmal Richtung Horizont.


Für mein geschmack ist die rute aber wahrscheinlich 30cm zu lang, komme mit 2,40ern besser klar.


Werde Berichten.


----------



## u-see fischer (20. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Wie sieht es denn inzwischen mit den Tests und Berichten aus?


----------



## smilex (23. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Bin ja schon fast der Meinung das man für 25 Tatas kaum was falsch machen kann, zur Not gehts an nen Jungangler Fundus.


Nachtrag: Grad bestellt, mal abwarten


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Ich glaube das das eine sehr gute Rute ist, die speziell kenne ich nicht aber welche die auf dem wahrscheinlich gleichen Blank basieren.


----------



## Andal (23. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Habt bitte Geduld mit meinem endgültigen Bericht, aber meine Gesundheit schreitet nicht so voran, wie es geplant war.


----------



## Mozartkugel (23. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



> Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?



nein, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Andal (23. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> nein, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Mit genau dem Spruch haben sich schon sehr viele, an sich gute Geister, selbst disqualifiziert.

Bis jetzt konnten mir bescheidene Versuche keine Schwächen offenbaren.


----------



## Nemo (23. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Habt bitte Geduld mit meinem endgültigen Bericht, aber meine Gesundheit schreitet nicht so voran, wie es geplant war.



Wünsche gute Besserung und dass Du bald wiederhergestellt bist!!


----------



## Andal (23. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Wir, also zwei Docs und ich basteln daran. Aber es wird wohl um eine Augen-OP nicht herumkommen. Die zweite Baustelle steht dann auch gleich an. Links eine neue Hüfte...


----------



## Nemo (23. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wir, also zwei Docs und ich basteln daran. Aber es wird wohl um eine Augen-OP nicht herumkommen. Die zweite Baustelle steht dann auch gleich an. Links eine neue Hüfte...



Na gottseidank nichts ernstes... *Ironie aus* Drücke die Daumen dass Du hinterher wieder über die Buhnen klettern kannst.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Erstmals alles Gute Andal !!!


Um welche Rute geht es, wenn ich mal fragen darf...
Hatte nicht alles gelesen, sorry dafür...


----------



## Andal (24. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Wenn ihr denn am Rhein einen einäugigen schief über die Steine krauchen seht, bin ich es nur. :m


https://www.ebay.de/itm/astucit-pow...arbone/352117206995?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Danke für den Link...


Wenn es kein Schwabbelstock ist, kann man die fürs Zandern nehmen etc. etc.....
Würde mich wirklich interessieren, was die für das kleine Geld her gibt und mal in der Hand halten...

Nach zwanzig Minuten angeln, könnte ich genau was dazu sagen...


----------



## Lajos1 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Hallo,


"eine Waffe ist nur so gut wie der Mann, der sie führt". Da glaube ich, dass Andal da schon der Richtige ist.
Hüftoperation, da fällst du ja für Wochen beim Angeln aus. Auf jeden Fall gutes Gelingen und gute Besserung.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## smilex (24. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link...
> 
> 
> Wenn es kein Schwabbelstock ist, kann man die fürs Zandern nehmen etc. etc.....
> ...




Kammst du nicht auch irgendwo aus dem Pott wech ? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnern sollte kann ich sie dir gern mal zum Wasser bringen


----------



## Andal (24. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Wir kommen schon wieder zusammen - auch wenn es diesmal scheinbar etwas länger dauert. |wavey:


----------



## Tinca52 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/707-5...nts-carbone-/352117206995?hash=item51fbd22fd3


Super, Andal .#6


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



smilex schrieb:


> Kammst du nicht auch irgendwo aus dem Pott wech ? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnern sollte kann ich sie dir gern mal zum Wasser bringen




Komme aus Dortmund, bin aber zwei mal die Woche am Rhein Zandern...
Ist ja nicht dass ich die unbedingt haben will, aber für 25 Oken würde mich das echt mal interessieren... Habe ein ganzen Wald von Zanderruten, angeln tue ich aber immer mit der einzigsten und der selben...Egal ob wobbeln oder guffieren, mit der mach ich alles und der vertrau ich am meisten...Ich glaube erst wenn die in die brüche geht werde ich mit einer anderen angeln...
Und wie schon oben beschrieben, der Mann dahinter ist entscheidend....Man kann mit jeder Rute fangen...
Wenn es sich ergeben sollte, könnten wir mal zusammen los...
Wie ist die Rute denn, nach dein empfinden...




#h...


----------



## jenz1984 (26. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Das ist ein interessantes Thema hier finde ich. Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen...aber ich bin der Meinung man kann für so wenig Geld sehr wohl eine gute, brauchbare Spinnrute für Zander finden. Ich habe da eine sehr interressante Erfahrung gemacht:

Klar ist man bekommt in der Preisklasse keine high-end Ringe und Rollenhalter, aber ich finde sehr brauchbare Blanks. Für mich jedenfalls.

Ich angel noch nicht soo lange auf Zander, hatte mir für den Anfang auch so eine günstige Rute gekauft. Eine Shimano Alivio in 20-50g. Beim Askari hab ich die für unter 20 bekommen, ich glaub es waren 18,99 oder so. Ich hätte auch mehr ausgegeben, aber vom Gefühl her sagte sie mir einfach mehr zu als andere Ruten. 

Mein Bauchgefühl enttäuschte mich auch nicht: Ködergefühl find ich super beim jiggen, auch mit leichteren Jigs noch super und da sie nicht so bretthart ist, kann ich auch leichte Wobbler um die 10-15g damit werfen.
Im Drill auch kaum Aussteiger, da sie sich ganz gut durchbiegt. Ich konnte schon ein paar Zander damit fangen, auf Wobbler und Gufi. Das schönste Erlebnis war aber ein Trip mit dem Kleinboot auf Dorsch. Der grösste an dem Vormittag war 65 aber hat an der Rute Mega Spaß gemacht.

Nun hab ich mir letztes Jahr zum Vergleich eine "hochwertigere" Rute gekauft. Eine Viplex One von Jenzi in 25-75g. Irgendwie bin ich enttäuscht von dem Stock. Sehr hochwertige Komponenten, richtig stramm, aber Gefühl nicht so. Am meisten stört mich dass ich im dunkeln richtig schlecht den Grundkontakt merke. Muss am Rhein dann schon um die 40g dranhängen damit ich zufrieden mit dem Kontakt bin...
und Wobbler werfen geht garnicht...die fallen vor die Füße.

Also ich kann nicht verstehen warum manche "Experten" immer predigen man braucht eine brettharte Rute mit hohem Wurfgewicht zum Zanderangeln.
Ich denke dass ist echt Anglerabhängig. Ich kann damit nicht so viel anfangen, gebe der Viplex jetzt für die nächsten 2-3 Male am Rhein eine Chance und werde direkt mit der Shimano vergleichen.

Wenn ich dann auch kein Gefühl dafür bekomme, überlege ich ernsthaft mir die "Billigrute" nackig zu machen und dann mit etwas hochwertigeren Ringen(und vielleicht 1-2 Ringen mehr) und anderem Rollenhalter neu aufzubauen, denn der Blank sagt mir einfach total zu.

Bei teuer ist meist die Qualität gut, aber das nützt mir nichts wenn mir die Rute nicht liegt.


----------



## Nemo (26. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

ich habe schon sehr gute billige ruten gehabt mit tollem blank, allerdings haben sich dann nach und nach die ringe verabschiedet und der rollenhalter etc. 
vor einem Langzeittest weiß man nie was man gekauft hat.


----------



## smilex (26. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Rute denn, nach dein empfinden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hab sie erst vor ein paar Tagen bestellt, kommt vermutlich im Laufe der kommenden Woche an. 





Ich bin ja Wiedereinsteiger und je mehr Ruten sich bei mir ansammeln je mehr wird mir klar das es die EierlegendeWollMilchSau nicht gibt. Aktuell renn ich mit ner Sänger an die Ruhr, ner DAM an den Rhein und mit ner kleineren Variante an den RHK. Ist doch immer wieder spannend ne Route in die Finger zu bekommen und zu sehen wie sich das ganze macht.


----------



## Andal (26. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Die Laufzeit von Belgien nach Deutschland dauert mindestens eine Woche. Die "Übergabe der Sendung" an der Grenze scheint eine enorme Zeremonie zu sein.


----------



## smilex (26. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Laufzeit von Belgien nach Deutschland dauert mindestens eine Woche. Die "Übergabe der Sendung" an der Grenze scheint eine enorme Zeremonie zu sein.




Joah, ich wart ab, wird schon ankommen das gute Stück und noch sind wir vor meiner Session also werd ich noch den ein oder anderen Tag finden um sie ans Wasser zu tragen. 



Überlege auch noch was für eine Rolle ich dran packe, dafür muss ich das Gerät aber auch erstmal in den Händen halten.
(Eigentlich bräuchte ne günstige Rute ja auch nen Schnäppchen von Rolle  )


----------



## Andal (26. August 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Also am Verkäufer liegt es mit Sicherheit nicht!


----------



## smilex (1. September 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Der Verkäufer hatte seine Meldung das er verschickt hat noch am selben Abend raus (wenn ich die Mail richtig gedeutet habe).


Ist aber auch egal gestern Nachmittag kam das gute Stück an.


Außer das sie gut verpackt war, scheinbar gut verarbeitet ist und wirklich angenehm leicht ist kann ich noch nix sagen, hatte sie noch nicht mit am Wasser. Muss auch mal schauen, hab aktuell für die Rute noch nen Spro Passion über, mal schauen ob das nicht zu schwer ist.


----------



## smilex (3. September 2018)

*AW: Kann eine Zanderrute für 25,- € gut sein?*

Hatte sie gerstern mit an der Ruhr, ich muss sagen als Hecht/Barsch-rute macht sie sich nicht mal schlecht . Nicht das ich was gefangen hätte aber nuja.


Also angenehm ist das Gewicht, vor allem wenn man den Preis mit im Kopf hat ist sie ein echtes Leichtgewicht. 



Mit meiner Spro Passion ist sie vielleicht etwas arg Hecklastig, aber das empfinde ich nicht als Schlimm.


Da ich viel mit Spinnern/Wobblern gefischt hab kann ich über das Ködergefühl noch nicht so viel sagen, aber ich vermute das sie sich weiterhin gut schlägt. Der Blank ist straff und ziemlich schnell, was soll da schon schief gehen. 



Bis zu diesem Moment behaupte ich mal das ist die beste LowPreis Rute die ich bisher in den Fingern gehabt hab, schlägt bis zu diesem Moment auch die Effzett Yagi welche ich bisher für meinen Preisleistungstipp gehalten hab.


----------



## smilex (11. November 2018)

Hat sich ja nicht viel getan hier... 
Ich bin nach wie vor von der Rute recht angetan, drum frag ich mal hier ob es "diese" Rute mit einem höheren Wurfgewicht gibt, bin leider der Sprache des Händlers nicht mächtig.


----------



## rintintin (27. November 2018)

Kennt jemand die Astucit Prestige? Ist auch im Angebot bei dem Shop. Ist wohl noch etwas leichter, Fuji Ringe und höheres WG. 
http://www.pechemania.com/shop/de/c...-drachkovitch-prestige-gii-2m40-pmf-fuji.html


----------

